# Critique my Zorses



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

im going to take a wild guess and say that these are zebras cross horses? :wink: Never heard of them before but the second one holds its self very nicely.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Can you get a picture of yourself with one? I don't believe that they are yours.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

to the 2nd Zorse - http://sheepasylum.cherrytaco.com/equinecolor/images/color_pintozorse.gif

thats it as a foal ^^^
there for you dont own it :roll: 

I can search the other one later.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

but the foal wasn't in those pictures... was it? But true its hard to belive


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey tegan(eventerchik what happened to tarzan your othe zorse that you took to ponyclub? y isnt he up there?


----------



## NOAHBUG (Jun 28, 2007)

*would like to know more.*

Eventer Chick,
I would like to know the breeding on these two horses. The pictures are small. Are they mares or geldings. Obviously half zebra. Were the mares artificially inseminated ?
Do zebra's and horses get along ?
I sure would like to know more on the subject.
Oh, and I think they are beautiful.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i have to agree with princess, why does you freind breed them in canada and send them to you in the u.s to train? (asked in pm) ......
look at a few web site on the "breed" and saw 2 pic's from what you claime you own


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

:shock: :lol:  I have seen some of these zorses or zebroids on youtube...they are the most bizarre things i have seen. can you tame them??? they are cute though in a strange sort of a way :shock:


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

were would we be if we couldnt pick on and target people who are probable to scared to defend themselves (ad with good reason)


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

The internet is a faceless medium gidget so it seems to give people strength although I hate bullying and will do a bit of my own if I think an injustice is being done....eg the younger ones being picked on.

But back to topic....can you tame these zorses??


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hey tumai im the most opioninated person in the world and will get stuck in the min i think something wrong. i love this site but the ganging up and targeting one person is just ridiculous if they wanna lie about something unbeliveable then just ignore it itstead of chasing them through the posts to ridicule them


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

I couldn't care less if she's lieing or not.....who are we to say if she is or isn't. What I am interested in is the topic of these crazy little animals...I didn't think it was that easy to train Zebra's, my kids reminded me of racing stripes of course, but these zorses or zebroids have been hot discussion in our house...what we have found out is that they are akin to mules and are supposedly infertile. some info we have read suggests that you can only get the cross with a stallion and a female zebra...but I don't think the info is from reputable sites. we also heard on youtube that they are shunned by other horses?? Does anyone know any good sites that have info, my kids and I want to know.


----------

